# aba 16vt question catch can filling up under boost



## slamedmk3golf (Jul 4, 2009)

hi i just recently got a mk2 with a obd1 aba bottom motor has rods an pistons 16v 1.8 head stock cams only running 15psi on a 60trim an my catch can from the valve cover keeps filling up but seems like only when im in boost it collecting oil i made a catch can before the catch can with a gatoraid bottel so i can keep track of the oil colecting an doesnt over fill the catch can an the car has a breather for the crank an doestn have the block off plate 

im new to the turbo stuff so if any one could steer me in the right direction thankyou if you need more info just let me know


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

slamedmk3golf said:


> hi i just recently got a mk2 with a obd1 aba bottom motor has rods an pistons 16v 1.8 head stock cams only running 15psi on a 60trim an my catch can from the valve cover keeps filling up but seems like only when im in boost it collecting oil i made a catch can before the catch can with a gatoraid bottel so i can keep track of the oil colecting an doesnt over fill the catch can an the car has a breather for the crank an doestn have the block off plate
> 
> im new to the turbo stuff so if any one could steer me in the right direction thankyou if you need more info just let me know


Usually this is not a good sign. It can mean the head gasket is leaking under boost, or the piston rings are worn.
Are you getting coolant in the oil?
Are you getting oil in the coolant bottle?
Is there a lot of smoke coming out of the breather?


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Depending on how you have the vent from the valve cover set up you will definitely get a lot of oil from it. 

I've had mine three different ways. 

1. Just vented the crank case to a catch can, No vent in valve cover, would get blow by constantly out the oil cap. I'd have to empty the catch can every couple of days. 

2. Vented both the crank case and valve cover to the the same catch can. Would only take a half an hour of beating and the can would be over flowing. You can see the fitting I tapped into the valve cover here, I also had a small baffle on the inside to help prevent oil from getting in there but it didn't make a difference. 










3. This is the setup I'm running now and I'm very happy with it. I built a new catch can, there's a baffle on the inside, two vents from the valve cover (I filled the one in the back). The crank case vents to the bottom of the catch can. So what happens is when the car is out of boost the oil drains back down into the block, meaning I never have to deal with oil all over the place again.  I may change it eventually to pull the fumes out the exhaust but at this point I'm just happy not having to deal with oil all the time, and having to check my oil every other day.


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

you need to vent the valve cover.. i have a valve cover with 2 10an welded in the top.. 16v were not vented factory.,. once you vent it, you get alot less blow by out the crank case vent. run the crank cas and valve cover vents to a catch can.

pm if you need a vented vavle cover. i have 2 im parting my vw stuff


----------



## slamedmk3golf (Jul 4, 2009)

im gonna try a valve cover like you made an do you have any pics of the under side of ur valve cover??


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

need moar baffle. Or stop riding the rev limiter lol


----------



## chadr (Feb 12, 2000)

Jeebus

how are the fumes when sitting in traffic? are the fumes worse if you've been pushing the car hard then come to a stop for a while? 

currently I have the crankcase vented to the ground, but may consider going with a similar breather box setup with venting back into the exhaust after the cat. I see a lot of an fittings used, but I suppose cheaper fittings and hose clamps could be used. Or are the an fittings and hose used due to the heat? I could see some high temp hose being needed if you were close to the exhaust side but the top of the engine should be ok with some cheaper hose? What is your experience or opinion there?

thanks


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

Jeebus said:


> 3. This is the setup I'm running now and I'm very happy with it. I built a new catch can, there's a baffle on the inside, two vents from the valve cover (I filled the one in the back). The crank case vents to the bottom of the catch can. So what happens is when the car is out of boost the oil drains back down into the block, meaning I never have to deal with oil all over the place again.  I may change it eventually to pull the fumes out the exhaust but at this point I'm just happy not having to deal with oil all the time, and having to check my oil every other day.


That's a nice trick with the catch can. Never thought about doin that. 

And what exhaust manny is that?


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Hay Turbo3, What Oil Pump gear is that?? Its alot smaller than the 16v or 8v. I would really like to know.


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

Jones84 said:


> Hay Turbo3, What Oil Pump gear is that?? Its alot smaller than the 16v or 8v. I would really like to know.


----------



## chadr (Feb 12, 2000)

Turbo3 said:


>


He is looking at the pics, but not your pics of course 

Jones, why would one need a smaller oil pump gear? Excess oil pressure above a fresh stock pump isnt needed as far as I know. 

Anyway, this is about the catch can so hopefully I can get some feedback on my questions to jeebus


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

chadr said:


> Jeebus
> 
> how are the fumes when sitting in traffic? are the fumes worse if you've been pushing the car hard then come to a stop for a while?
> 
> ...


As you can see from the bay shot there's not a lot of holes left that run into the car... so the smell isn't an issue for me pretty much at all. Even on few hour drives it's fine. The only time I can really smell it is when I'm beating the guts out of it. 

As for which fittings and stuff to use... you can use whatever you want really. They don't see any great pressure, so really it's just heat that you have to be worried about, depending on how/where you have them run. 



Turbo3 said:


> That's a nice trick with the catch can. Never thought about doin that.
> 
> And what exhaust manny is that?


The exhaust manifold is built by me.


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

Jeebus said:


> As you can see from the bay shot there's not a lot of holes left that run into the car... so the smell isn't an issue for me pretty much at all. Even on few hour drives it's fine. The only time I can really smell it is when I'm beating the guts out of it.
> 
> As for which fittings and stuff to use... you can use whatever you want really. They don't see any great pressure, so really it's just heat that you have to be worried about, depending on how/where you have them run.
> 
> ...


Thats good to know. Did you built the catch can too? What would you think about the same style CC like yours but bigger and non vented, with the exhaust pullin the pressure and fumes? Would that be just as effective as yours?

Thats some nice work on the exhaust manifold:thumbup:


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

It looks like he's talking about the IM shaft gear. It seems to be an internally mounted water pump mounted there, instead of the stock gear. I think perhaps it's now a dry-sump oiling system, but I'm just guessing.


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

or its a 1.8t block with a chain driven oil pump in the pan, or a aeg block, both run a water pump 
there and the oil pump is run off a chin behind the crank pulley.


----------



## 1slowVW (Sep 28, 2005)

rabbitchaser said:


> an aeg


 You have the correct answer sir.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

That is nice, I did not know you could put a 16v head on that block. 
Sorry to go off topic. 
Just to keep things on topic, here is a pic of my breather/ catch can. 
I Have 2 -4an coming from the valve cover. I use the stock one on the block, all going to one catch can, then a long hose with a filter at the end tucked up by the rain try. 
This is a 11.3.1 comp turbo, I don't get much blow by. but what I do get stays in the can. I think I drained it once all last season.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

It's an 06A AZG block out of a MKIV 2L Jetta to be specific. There's a few things requred to make it work but worth it in my opinion for the internal waterpump, and extra strength. Alsio since there's a billion of those cars on the road there easy to get your hands on.. which is the biggest benefit.


----------

